# HMCS Charlottetown



## Ex-Dragoon (12 May 2011)

Thoughts and Prayers are with the brave men and women of Charlottetown who were engaged and returned fire versus Libyan forces today.

Story:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/05/12/canadian-sailors-libya.html


----------



## Pat in Halifax (13 May 2011)

Got this just after lunch:

_Below is the NATO press release on the incident.   

NATO UNCLASSIFIED - RELEASABLE FOR INTERNET TRANSMISSION

Naples, Italy.  In the early hours of Thursday 12 May 2011, while conducting Embargo patrols in the waters off the coast of Libya, NATO warships participated in a coordinated defence against a small boat attack threatening to port city of Misrata.

Beginning at approximately 2 a.m. the Canadian Frigate HMCS Charlottetown acting in concert with the British Destroyer HMS LIVERPOOL and supported by other allied units, thwarted an attack on the port of Misrata by a number of fast small boats.  The boats were forced to abandon their attack and regime forces ashore covered their retreat with artillery and anti-aircraft canon fire directed towards the allied warships.

HMCS Charlottetown directed a short burst of 50-caliber machinegun fire back down the  bearing of the incoming fire and HMS LIVERPOOL fired one round from its 4.5-inch Mark 8 gun as both ships moved to a safe standoff distance.  Neither warship sustained any damage nor injury during this engagement.

Commander Craig Skjerpen, the Commanding Officer of  HMCS Charlottetown spoke proudly of the action taken this morning, stating “I command a highly ready and technologically advanced ship crewed by very professional sailors who are well-trained in a variety of tasks from primary war fighting duties to force protection operations giving the ship an inherent versatility to rapidly respond to any operational demand.’

Operation Unified Protector is the NATO-led mission to protect civilians in Libya and enforce the United Nations Embargo. NATO’s sustained maritime presence in the littoral waters of Libya began on 23 March 2011, aiming to diminish the capacity of the pro-Qadhafi forces to carry out brutal and systematic violence against the people of Libya.  The actions of coalition warships on the morning of 12 May are an example of NATO’s continuing success in stopping regime forces from attacking civilians. _ 

Kinda chuckled as one of the reports stated that it was a 57 mm machine gun!! - I see the makings of a new 'Arnold' movie! An email to a buddy on CHA was replied to simply with "Can't say"-Not sure what I should have expected!
More to follow I am sure.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 May 2011)

Surprised no one else has any news on this.....
....Anyone?
Ironically, my sister in Minnesota (just outside of Minneapolis-St Paul) provided me with my last update.


----------



## Halifax Tar (14 May 2011)

I would be interested to know if they were closed up at action stations or a force protection state...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 May 2011)

I suspect (atleast) FP Yellow, but Red would not be unreasonable considering what they were there for. Either way, 50 cal crews are closed up at both.


----------



## ArmyRick (14 May 2011)

How times are changing from 10-15 years ago. First the army gets into real shooting matches in A-stan and now the Navy duking it out with Libyans. To the sailors, good luck!


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2011)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Surprised no one else has any news on this.....
> ....Anyone?
> Ironically, my sister in Minnesota (just outside of Minneapolis-St Paul) provided me with my last update.


A bit more starting here in the "Turmoil in Libya" thread:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99510/post-1044397.html#msg1044397


----------



## kratz (2 Jun 2011)

ref: CBC.ca

So the ship was fired upon by land based rockets again. Here's to everyone staying safe and performing well.



> Libyan rockets fired at HMCS Charlottetown
> CBC News
> Posted: Jun 2, 2011 4:39 PM AT
> Last Updated: Jun 2, 2011 7:06 PM AT
> ...


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Jun 2011)

Good times are being had by all out here....good times...


----------



## brihard (3 Jun 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Good times are being had by all out here....good times...



Sounds like it. Keep up the good work, Navy.


----------



## Occam (3 Jun 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Good times are being had by all out here....good times...



Supplies of red, white, green and blue holding up?   ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Jun 2011)

I don't consume at sea...a habit of mine...


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jun 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I don't consume at sea...a habit of mine...



Smart man, wish others were as wise.


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Jun 2011)

I try to make up for it when ashore.....alas, not this trip...2 per man per day per CEFCOM rules, even in foreign port.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Jun 2011)

Foreign ports are where I get smashed if at all.  At sea is no place to be in an altered state.   The CEFCOM r.o.e. for foreign ports, sux...  hope that does not catch on everywhere.


----------



## Jaydub (4 Jun 2011)

It does suck, but it does a bit of good in a way. Let's be honest with each other here. People are going to drink more than two a day in Port.  That is a given.    

However, if it were a free for all, people would get loaded.  There would be fights and people would end up in foreign jails.  With the rules in place, people will be more careful about it.  People may order an extra beer or two, or maybe even have a few in their hotel room, but they're much less likely to find themselves in trouble.

I think having the two-a-day rule in the Seychelles is a little silly, but I would not want to be caught drunk wandering the streets of Salalah, Oman.


----------



## NavyShooter (4 Jun 2011)

To be honest, it probably does happen.  The possibilities for bad things to happen to sailors in foreign ports does seem to increase with the consumption of recreational beverages.  

A reduced/controlled intake is not a bad thing, but it leaves some pent up issues that will, undoubtedly, spring out during the decompression port visit....which I'm convinced will be a mess.  I'm going to contibute to that mess too...


----------



## SeaKingTacco (5 Jun 2011)

About 8 years ago, I was on one of those "decompression port visits" after being at sea for 55 days straight  - My stomach still gets queasy just from my (very) hazy memories of what went on.  :-X


----------



## Jaydub (5 Jun 2011)

I usually try to take it easy on those "decompression" Port Visits.  I find out where most of the crew is going to be staying/drinking, and I go the other way.  Some accuse me of being anti-social when I go into Foreign Ports, because I like to do my own thing.  That's what helps _me_ decompress, though.


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Jun 2011)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/africa-mideast/canadas-role-in-libya-its-biggest-military-gambit-in-decades/article2068533/

Good times being had by all out here!!!!!!

NS


----------

